# Underwater LED "Shrimping" lights using waterprrof LED Strips



## AZReptile1 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have built several 12VDC underwater shrimping lights like these





Using the 5630 Superbrite LED strips off Ebay. A side by side comparison of these cheap 5630's with Samsung 5050's were about equal (in my eyes). So they are not very high quality.
I would like to find a brighter LED strip that is at least IP65, with adhesive back, and in the US. Brighter means smaller which means less susceptibility to current drift as well as easier to store/transport.
Any suggestions or sources?


----------



## AZReptile1 (Sep 9, 2014)

102 views and no one has any ideas they would like to share?


----------



## AZReptile1 (Oct 2, 2014)

And now 210 views with no suggestions. I know there are some smarter people than I out there, anyone?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 2, 2014)

How about one of those Coleman 12v fluorescent lamps in a can? They can be pretty bright on 12v. You could also stuff some 12v MR16 LED lamps in a tube the same way. Otherwise, the LED strips just don't have a lot of oomph. There are some that are brighter, but you've done about what can be done with these strips. Are you interested in parting up your own from power LEDs? I have a 12v-powered array. 4 XM-Ls, it wants about 1.5A at 12v. The output is about like a home lightbulb - 1500 lumens or so, much more than several feet of LED strip.


----------



## AZReptile1 (Oct 4, 2014)

AnAppleSnail: One of the advantages of light strips is that is it creates a uniform 360 degree light field radiating from the vertical "tube". This allows you to see the shrimp swimming over the light from any direction when viewed from above. Then you "dip" them with a net before they get out of the light range or dive below it.
Using only 4 LEDS, even at right angles to each other, might create dark spots for the shrimp to disappear in.
Here is a good page for info on shrimping with lights. 
http://reelchicksfish.yuku.com/topic/2131/Shrimping-101-BASICS-TipsTricks#.VDAU80Z0w2w

I just saw the 5730 LED strips are becoming available through Ebay and Amazon. I haven't read any reviews that weren't just propaganda from the distributors. 5630's are supposed to put out about 900 lumens per meter in green and about 1050/m in white. I'm guessing the cheap strips from SuperBright and the like don't even reach that. 5730's are supposed to be more but I've read conflicting reports. Going back to AnAppleSnails 1500 lumens would be awesome if the light dispersion was right.

The commercial LED shrimping lights are going for @ $130.00 with LED strips. I made mine for about $65.00 each. The guy who comes out with a product that has the right balance of bright radial light coverage and (relatively) efficient 12 volt DC current draw could make themselves some money. Shrimpers are nuts and are always looking for ways to improve their catch.


----------



## ChinoLED (Oct 21, 2014)

I Like your project - keep with it, I saw your picture here http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-...htest-alternative-solutions-color-change.html . Have you found the correct LED yet?

Will 5 watt LEDs work for you?


----------

